# A Rare Morning on Sabine



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

We caught fish (redfish and trout) from first cast until the rain ran us out. Most of the trout were short and most of the redfish were long, but hey...it was great fun.


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Then we foot another foot of rain...


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Long reds are a lot of fun


----------



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

If the wind lays (like it did yesterday), there are schools of hundreds mid-lake. Just find the bait...stop and wait. They'll surface.


----------

